# Hong Kong Macau Jetfoil accident



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

The Shun Tak Hong Kong-Macau ferry CACILHAS ran onto the outer breakwater at about 35 kts while entering Macau yesterday morning, injuring 70 of the 233 passengers and crew onboard, and leaving it high and dry on the breakwater with serious damage. This is one of the Boeing jetfoils, which are now over 30 years old. The newer vessels are mostly catamaran type. With so many of these ferries crossing the Pearl River at up to 40 kts, there are occcasionally accidents. Injuries are usually due to nobody wearing the seat belts.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Richard that is sure a good trip even on the old hydrofoils however hitting the breakwater at 35knts would not be enjoyable certain to set your day up.
Have they got her off? Richard


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

*ferry disaster*

Since the jet foils have been sailing the Hong Kong-Macau route there has been a steady list of collisions/disasters. I have vague recollections of a collision in the early 80's which resulted in fatalities and an inquiry by the government, this was not long after 2 of them had been purchased from P & O. It does seem a bit dangerous to navigate those waters at that sort of speed.


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

I would do that trip frequently for the day & many a time in heavy fog which was a worry at the speeds they do. Though never had to my knowledge a close call, nor an accident in that time. 
The newer ferries are very comfortable & clean too.
Macau sadly has changed irreparably due to the influx of the large casino operators over the least ten years. Still a couple of great Porto sea food restaurants there though, oh those BBQ sardines with a bottle of chilled Casal Garcia on the pavement by the water, yum! Memories.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

*Hong Kong - Macau ferries*



Leratty said:


> I would do that trip frequently for the day & many a time in heavy fog which was a worry at the speeds they do. Though never had to my knowledge a close call, nor an accident in that time.
> The newer ferries are very comfortable & clean too.
> Macau sadly has changed irreparably due to the influx of the large casino operators over the least ten years. Still a couple of great Porto sea food restaurants there though, oh those BBQ sardines with a bottle of chilled Casal Garcia on the pavement by the water, yum! Memories.


Sounds good to me and brings back memories of when there was, if I remember just the old Lisboa hotel/casino the floating casino and one other I think all owned by Stanley Ho ? I never felt the need to get to either Hong Kong or Macau at 40 knots and preferred to catch the more sedate overnight ferry back to Hong Kong and have a beer and a chat with the British captains.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Couple of pics of her here
http://www.shipwrecklog.com/log/2014/06/13/


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like the old HMS Speedy!


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

G'day all,
Thanks for your replies above. I'm not sure if the CACILHAS has been removed from the breakwater yet. It's AIS has been off since Friday when it was still there. It was badly holed, but these vessels are quite small so easy enough to pick up with floating crane.
Like you, I thought Macau was a nicer day out in the days before the big American casinos moved in. The slow boats have long gone, only fast ferries now. The accident in early 80s was a collision between two of the old hydrofolls, also now gone. One of them, a 'blue boat', sank and two or three passengers were killed by the collision impact, although the others evacuated safely. The master of the sunken one was Capt. John Coul, a well known character at the Red Lion in Ashley Road. He was arrested and charged with manslaughter, pre-empting a proper marine enquiry, but fortunately was acquitted. I have heard in recent years he is now deceased.
Rgds
Richard


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I was in Hong Kong in 1988 and we took a Boeing hydrofoil for a two day stay in Macau.
The trip over was OK, smooth waters etc, but I contracted a deli beli type complaint and suffered on the return voyage. the boat was fully loaded and both the available toilets became blocked . I managed against all odds but it was a nightmare and I can now appreciate that the slow boat to China might have been .
Bob


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

richardwakeley said:


> G'day all,
> Thanks for your replies above. I'm not sure if the CACILHAS has been removed from the breakwater yet. It's AIS has been off since Friday when it was still there. It was badly holed, but these vessels are quite small so easy enough to pick up with floating crane.
> Like you, I thought Macau was a nicer day out in the days before the big American casinos moved in. The slow boats have long gone, only fast ferries now. The accident in early 80s was a collision between two of the old hydrofolls, also now gone. One of them, a 'blue boat', sank and two or three passengers were killed by the collision impact, although the others evacuated safely. The master of the sunken one was Capt. John Coul, a well known character at the Red Lion in Ashley Road. He was arrested and charged with manslaughter, pre-empting a proper marine enquiry, but fortunately was acquitted. I have heard in recent years he is now deceased.
> Rgds
> Richard


I was good friends with John as we came from the same part of Scotland. I used to tell tourists from here to go to the Red Loin and ask for him.He helped them a lot with cheap eating places etc.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

Good morning all, I remember the collision of those two jetfoils. I did not know John at the time , but was introduced to his son by Linda who owned/run the 4 sisters in Minden passage at the time. at a later date I was introduced to John. I am sorry to hear of his death but pleased to hear he was cleared of blame at the inquiry. I have often wondered what the outcome of the inquiry was and now I know Thanks.


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Must say this thread certainly brings back memories for me.All those years ago I negotiated the sale of Shun Tak's. First Boeing Jet Foil then sold the displaced Hydrofoil to Sydney (where if my memory serves me right) she was run on their Manly service.


----------

